# Vacation clubs



## Ferg54 (Nov 25, 2008)

Was just wandering if these vacation clubs really work went on a presentation for Global Discovery Vacation club, they seemed all right, they say u can get vacation anywere for $99.00, never have problem getting anything that you want, anyone else have 1 or have opinions if this is true or work


----------



## TarheelTraveler (Nov 25, 2008)

This thread may have some useful information on it:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45775


----------



## tombo (Nov 25, 2008)

Ferg54 said:


> Was just wandering if these vacation clubs really work went on a presentation for Global Discovery Vacation club, they seemed all right, they say u can get vacation anywere for $99.00, never have problem getting anything that you want, anyone else have 1 or have opinions if this is true or work



The salesman's lips were moving so you know he was lying. Join TUG and do a lot of research to see what (if any) timeshares would be good for you. Any floating, points, or trade weeks are very hard to get for peak weeks. Research long and hard before buying.


----------

